# darryl



## darryl (Dec 24, 2006)

does anyone know when the next show is at the holiday inn in matteson,il.
is this year or anywhere else around chicago area is thanks


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Darryl

The mattison, IL. show moved to Rockford, IL. last year but this year it will be in Highland, IN in April


----------

